# Proper hardshell rain kit for kids



## Cycloslalomeur (10 Oct 2019)

Every time we head out with the kids into the rain I cannot bring myself to wear my Event/GTX Active/Shakedry rain kit while my sons have to ride in their boil-in-bag things. Who makes proper unlined, low pack volume hardshells for kids? I´ve found Vaude´s Grody range, but it looks like that stuff comes with linings. They´re six and nine years old.


----------

